# Has your preference changed over the years?



## Webmaster (Oct 25, 2013)

For those of you who are FAs and have been around for a while, like decades, has your preference changed, your desires?


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 25, 2013)

Well...I've been around for a bit . I've found that my preference hasn't changed but I've realized what I can really handle on a day to day basis.


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 25, 2013)

Dunno if I count as having been around long enough but when I was younger I used to like 'chubby' guys, up to about 250lbs. And then I met my 450lb partner and all of a sudden my brain was like 'Yes, this is what I want!' and now I can't stop looking at people around that size!


----------



## nikola090 (Oct 25, 2013)

changed a lot...starting not being a FA, then loving chubby figures, then having no limits !


----------



## Tad (Oct 25, 2013)

Well, early on I didn't really know any women near my age who were more than chubby, so that was more the size that I thought of. Over time and exposure I began to appreciate larger sizes, then kind of veered all over the place on what size I liked best.

Eventually realized that what I liked most was a self-admiration/love associated with some size of big combined with a general lust for all parts of life. A lot of what I had thought I liked was more what mental attitudes I was projecting onto various sizes, based on experiences with people of different sizes. 200 pounds, 400 pounds, whatever, so long as you like your body and want to do things with it.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 26, 2013)

Not that I know of. I'm pretty adamant about liking women of various sizes and whatnot.


----------



## joswitch (Oct 26, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Dunno if I count as having been around long enough but when I was younger I used to like 'chubby' guys, up to about 250lbs. And then I met my 450lb partner and all of a sudden my brain was like 'Yes, this is what I want!' and now I can't stop looking at people around that size!



Not necessarily to do with size per se - but I've had a similar experience, insofar as each of my long term loves added to and broadened the range and the particulars of who I desire. So now I have more "things that make me go va-va-voom", if you know what I mean, some of which are FA related.


----------



## Dansinfool (Oct 26, 2013)

I guess when I was in my 20's most of the women I dated were BBW's..200-300 lbs. As I got older I noticed I started to like and date more SSBBW's.
I'm not sure if my preferences have changed or I just broadened my horizons. I like all shapes and sizes now


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 26, 2013)

joswitch said:


> Not necessarily to do with size per se - but I've had a similar experience, insofar as each of my long term loves added to and broadened the range and the particulars of who I desire. So now I have more "things that make me go va-va-voom", if you know what I mean, some of which are FA related.



Ah, maybe it is a side effect of being in a relationship? I guess that would make sense because you come to appreciate things about your current partner that you never paid much attention to before.


----------



## bigmac (Oct 26, 2013)

When I was younger I was drawn to big breasted BBWs but over time I've developed a taste for pear shaped women. I've also scaled back my size preferences -- while a pretty SSBBW will still turn my head I've been noticing smaller BBWs more than I used to (this is convenient since my wife's lost quite a bit of weight).


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 26, 2013)

It sort of ebbs and flows I think.

When I first started developing my preferences, I was very specific, but also experimenting. My range ended at 200ish, but I was an awkward pre-teen trying to figure himself out. 

Around age 17, my range extended in shape (pears), and size (up to around 500). I sort of imploded into a middle range (about 150-350) for a few years at a time, but there were plenty of exceptions to that rule. Mainly on the former half though. 

I've sort of gone back and forth, but at this point, I realize shape, softness, and appearance are more important for me than size in itself. It's different for every person. There are a lot of things that can catch my eye, but it's a very subjective. I have not dated anyone over 300 pounds (not from lack of trying lol), but the curves seem to catch me more than anything.


----------



## musicman (Oct 27, 2013)

Webmaster said:


> For those of you who are FAs and have been around for a while, like decades, has your preference changed, your desires?



(Disclaimer: Like most FAs, I don't judge women solely by weight, but it's a convenient proxy for size, so I'll use it in the explanation that follows.) Many years ago, there was a period of time during which the upper weight limit of my preference greatly increased, rising through super-sized and beyond. As I came to fully appreciate the beauty and infinite variety of extremely fat women's bodies, I found that the lower limit of my interest range went up as well. (Both numbers are now very large, even by the standards of Dimensions.) I admit, however, that I don't know if those changes were modifications in my preference, or just discoveries of what I've always been wired to desire.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 27, 2013)

I consider myself adaptable. I have desires for women that can range from SSBBW to athletic shapes. Sometimes its the overall package that can make a woman attractive.


----------



## jafura (Oct 28, 2013)

YES. I like bigger and bigger women as time goes by. I used to like chubby (150-180), then I preferred BBWs (200-300) and now I prefer SSBBWs (375-550).


----------



## BigFA (Oct 28, 2013)

Exactly the same for me as well. Being on this board so long has opened my eyes to the beauty of SSBBWs. I like all size ranges as long as they have a nice face, hair and personality. But my preferences have grown just like "jafura". Started out liking chubby girls and my ideal now is 275 to 400.:smitten:


----------



## Extinctor100 (Oct 30, 2013)

What's honestly changed for me over the years, is all the things I've learned about plus-sized women that's enhanced my love for them. The time taken to see the world and relationships from a woman's perspective has really helped me appreciate even more what we get from relationship with a BBW/SSBBW. I'm referring to the personal victories overcoming weight stigma, body dysmorphia, fashion dilemmas, health concerns, and all the other conflicts that may be part of being a plus-sized woman. Sometimes it's hard for a woman to allow herself to be loved... for many reasons. It's a profound thing to be able to reach that woman's heart with love, support, care, and affection, and be welcomed as a lover and partner.

It's one thing to date a fat chick, but I think it's something else entirely to put your arms around a woman who embraces her abundant beauty and to be impressed - not just with her shape - but with her strength and grace. "I love BBWs" isn't just a skin-deep statement.


----------



## biggirlsrock (Nov 2, 2013)

Not at all. I still prefer SSBBW, 500lbs. & beyond. I will say, that I used to prefer blondes...however these days I'm more partial to redheads!!!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 2, 2013)

pretty much what i expected: i can only get off to 700 pounds or more


----------



## dblbellybhm (Nov 2, 2013)

While I was always attracted to bigger girls, I first realized a very strong preference for BBW pear shaped women in my senior year of HS. As I got older my esthetic settled in the 350 to 500 pound range. Today I still prefer pear shaped BBWs but now I include those with substantial bellies as well.


----------



## lostjacket (Nov 2, 2013)

Fairly predictably - my tastes/preferences have only got up since I started. Originally was only into chubby - now I'm well into SSBBW range and couldn't be happier.


----------



## s13 (Nov 26, 2013)

I think big boobs on chubby girls as a 13-14 year old were a gateway into my preferences.. Which evolved by 18-19 into bbw and then ssbbw when I realised bigger women were out there in the real world.


----------



## op user (Nov 27, 2013)

I feel that when I was in my late teens back in late eighties , Marie Claire magazine, I think, presented an article about 5 "very fat" ladies. I managed to find and read the article and all ladies were around 280 pounds. I never thought I would meet such a "very fat" lady. Then in recent years I met a few such females and over that time I think that now I am attracted to SSBBW - ladies large enough to clearly stand out of the crowd or large enough to always be the larger lady in the room/ venue. 

Op user


----------



## Dromond (Nov 30, 2013)

Not really. My preferences are pretty much the same as they've always been.


----------



## Steve373 (Dec 13, 2013)

I have always been attracted to women with big bellies and lots of jiggly fat rolls. Even when I was about 18 and pretty fit at about 180 lbs at 6'1" , I liked an an average height ( 5'5" or so) to be at least 180 lbs.

Now that I'm 50 years old and have gained 150 lbs, I want a woman to at least come close to fatness level and be at least 100 lbs overweight which would equate to at least 225 lbs for an average height female.

275-350 is about my max, but I'd consider a larger girl.... but not like 500+ lbs

I want a woman that kind of comes close to matching my fatness level, so I figure 
A typical woman that is about 5'5" could tip the scales at 250-275 lbs and we could match up well with blubber on the tummy levels.


----------



## Ojiryojoji (Dec 18, 2013)

It certainly has for me, but I suppose that has been a product of time and maturity(assuming I have any.....). In my youth when I first began to really admit my preferences to myself there was a lot of pointless teenage worry over what people would think and my preferences reflected that: I tended to lean towards chubby. As I have aged and gotten over what other people think(because sadly no matter what you do in life, someone somewhere will not approve) I have found that my preferences have expanded and blossomed now that they are rightfully unburdened with worrying about other people's opinions. 

These days I certainly prefer a LOT more than chubby, but with age I have also learned to appreciate women of all shapes and sizes.


----------



## Jah (Dec 24, 2013)

I like bhms and bbws of all shapes and sizes and have for most of my life. The only difference is that I also like fit people too these days.


----------



## love handles (Mar 20, 2014)

The Orange Mage said:


> pretty much what i expected: i can only get off to 700 pounds or more



Really?! Isn't that really limiting in real life?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 20, 2014)

My preferences haven't changed much but the importance I may once placed on a woman's body just isn't at such a high level anymore.

I am hitting 40 in May and taking my second trip down the aisle next month. I just happen to find myself more focused on my partner's other traits. Maybe it's the age speaking or the wisdom of going through a bad marriage and subsequent divorce; I don't know. When I think of and talk about Sandy, there are so many other wonderful things that are at the forefront of my mind that I almost have to remind myself that she is a BBW (and a very beautiful one at that :wubu: ).


----------



## Blockierer (Mar 23, 2014)

Over the decades, I liked them bigger and bigger. And, yes, I started as a lover of biggest breasts. Now, I'm turned on by large soft bellies.


----------



## luvhips (Mar 23, 2014)

When I was much younger I thought 300lbs was huge. Today I look at a 300lb woman as a petite BBW.


----------



## luvhips (Mar 23, 2014)

When I was much younger I thought 300lbs was huge. Today I look at a 300lb woman as a petite BBW.


----------



## MarkZ (Mar 24, 2014)

Having been around Dims since the beginning, I have to say 
That as a high school boy, I dated chubby girls, but suppressed
My urge for ssbbw, for fear of being ostracized by my peers.
Now, if I see a woman 500 pounds or more, I give her a smile
To let her know I think she looks great. Of course my wife of 27
Years still makes my heart race, and she stays around 300.


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 24, 2014)

I guess you could say it has although I like to think it has more or less expanded. I really dig big thighs, hips and butts whereas I used to be soley a belly and boob guy.


----------



## bostonbbwluv (Mar 25, 2014)

Starting as early as I can remember up to my mid 20's my ideal was 170 to 200 lbs and I was mainly into bellies. When I was a teenager it was rare to see a 200lb girl. Today you can go to any busy mall on a Saturday and see dozens of girls over 200lbs walking around. As I got into my 30's I found myself so much more attracted to bbw over 200 up to 250lbs and was still obsessed with a fat belly on a girl. In my late 30's to the present I have been drawn to bbw who are over 250 to the mid 300's and I also became crazy for girls with a huge rear end, huge hips and big fat thighs with a big belly. To sum it up, I started with being attracted to bbw with belly and now I crave it all and I also love the feeling of how big a girl who is 275 and higher feels with soft sensual fat all over her body. In a mainstream conventional sense I also very much appreciate a large chest on a bbw but as long as she's got a big belly to help support her fluffy pillows when she's sitting down It's a wonderful time to be living in with so many bbw and ssbbw in large supply. When I was in my 20's there were very few bbw and you had to make your own, but 20 years later, from my own daily observations about 25% of all women are bbw or ssbbw in the area I live in.


----------

